# A small non model project



## artist334 (Jan 13, 2015)

This might not be the most appropriate forum for my build but I like it here so :fan: 

So it is a small wheel loader made as a school project during the past three years. The machine has a hydraulic drive train. 27 hp gasoline V2 engine is driving a variable displacement piston pump for drive and a small gear type pump for steering and lifting movements. There is one hydraulic motor in each wheel. Oil flows to the motors through a flow divider so it has "differential locks" so to speak. 

There is still some small things to do but as we got a video done I decided to show it already.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsMXSCKMYA[/ame]

And this is also where you end up using the mini lathe an mill for if you buy them to make engines:wall:


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 13, 2015)

Verry nice project, pictures of the build would be fun alsoThm:Thm:


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for showing this to us. I like to see all kinds of projects.

That looks like a very useful thing to have, and you seem to get the snow that needs it.

--ShopShoe


----------



## cobweb81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Very impressive project.


----------



## artist334 (Jan 14, 2015)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Verry nice project, pictures of the build would be fun alsoThm:Thm:



Thanks. I will make sure to post some build pictures tomorrow.

The machine sure helps when it does snow properly. The machine is capable of moving around 400 kg (880lb) in one pass. Its rather tiresome to move even that amount of snow after a day in school or at work Theoretically it can lift over twice the weight but after 400-500 kg the rear end gets too light for comfort.

Henri


----------



## artist334 (Jan 15, 2015)

So here are few build pictures as promised.

In the first one the rear frame is being jigged for welding. The sheet parts shown were plasma cut and bend by students of my school. The pump plate and motor plate shown in the picture were also bolted in before welding to align the parts.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Front frame in a bare state. (note the clean garage:wall





State of the build in 2013 summer. From this view you can see the Kawasaki engine and the fuel and oil tanks of the machine. (Fuel in the right side)





State of the build in 2014 spring. Note the relays housed in a fishing bait box in the front frame. The bait box has later been moved under the seat inside the rear frame. 





While testing the machine the inevitable happened. Hydraulic oil has decided to leave the machine. I cant count how many oil leaks of various sizes we had. Worst one was a blown drive pump shaft seal. I didnt notice the leak 
until the oil tank was virtually empty and I lost drive. The seal blow due to a design error which made the pump prone to building pressure inside during certain conditions. A simple re routing of hoses was all that was needed to fix the issue.





Some fairing work for the machine. The fairings were made of fiberglass using a male mold. 





There are more pictures in photobucket. Note that they are spread over many pages

http://s760.photobucket.com/user/Artist334/library/?sort=3&page=1


Henri


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 15, 2015)

Wowwwwth_confused0052th_wav some awsome project verry well done. Something to be extremely 
proud of. Did you use foam to shape your fender before using fiberglass?????
I don't know how much help you got to build this and I don't care   just having
enought determination to start and finish it is a project all by itself 

woohoo1


----------



## artist334 (Jan 16, 2015)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Wowwwwth_confused0052th_wav some awsome project verry well done. Something to be extremely
> proud of. Did you use foam to shape your fender before using fiberglass?????
> I don't know how much help you got to build this and I don't care   just having
> enought determination to start and finish it is a project all by itself
> ...



Blue styrofoam insulation material was used to make the molds. For the fenders approximate shapes were cut and glued side by side from 50mm thick sheets to form the shape. After that the mold was followed with rough sanding and covering the mold with aluminium foil tape. Polyester resin does quick job of destroying the mold if applied directly to the surface of the mold. 

The molded fiberglass piece was reinforced from inside with some bulkhead pieces. A lot of body filler and sanding was needed before painting.

Henri


----------

